

AOL And Yahoo Merger? Two Dogs Don’t Make A Right - eokuma
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/09/aol-and-yahoo-merger-two-dogs-dont-make-a-right/

======
ChuckMcM
A astro-physics friend of mine once said that when companies with large
balance sheets begin that spiral into becoming a black hole or neutron star,
you can tell the process has begun because it creates a jet of high-energy
engineers moving away and at right angles. :-)

------
knotty66
At least they won't die alone.

------
rnemo
After the whole Arrington drama I think it would do Techcrunch a lot of good
to stop talking about internal AOL politics for a while. Reading articles like
this doesn't help their credibility in my eyes, and I'd be very surprised if
it actually helped their credibility with anyone at all.

------
zoowar
Strictly and ecological move, only need to flush once.

------
pud
Carol Bartz for Techcrunch editor.

------
entrepreneurial
Dogs with fleas...

